# 300 slots free giveaway



## driftingdragon (Apr 4, 2020)

You heard it right, no bullshit or whatever, I literally need to fill all of these slots in some art asap! 

No strings attached, just follow and fill out then you can see your character in a huge portrait as soon as this weekend right here at twitch.tv/driftingdragon

drop by for more information!


----------



## bandit_husky (May 18, 2020)

alright so i'm trying to get bandit drawn by as many artists as possible


----------



## bandit_husky (May 18, 2020)

so here's his ref


----------



## Vigil29 (May 1, 2021)

Is this still open or has it been closed?


----------



## Raever (May 3, 2021)

Vigil29 said:


> Is this still open or has it been closed?



This was a year ago, I think this is closed down.


----------

